
Show HN: BookmarchBot – simple bookmarking, right in Telegram - m52go
http://bookmarchbot.com
======
ullarah
This is fantastic, can't wait for the web interface.

My only note is that the visual demonstration could be slowed down, or perhaps
even static screenshots? For me the fading is slightly distracting, especially
in the beginning.

Otherwise, great bot!

~~~
m52go
Thanks! I'll fix that.

Someone should have told me the bot was unresponsive to new users!!! Tested
everything except that. It works now.

